# which is your favorite hollywood movie in 2013



## maryaleon123 (Dec 16, 2013)

which is your favorite hollywood movie in 2013?


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 16, 2013)

Can you wait a few months?  Don't think I've seen any recent ones, haven't been to the movies for years, I get 'em on DVDs


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 16, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Can you wait a few months?  Don't think I've seen any recent ones, haven't been to the movies for years, I get 'em on DVDs



*SPOILER ALERT:*

In _Wizard of Oz_, Dorothy ends up with the ruby slippers ...


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 16, 2013)

_Godammit Phil  i haven't seen that one yet_


----------



## Pappy (Dec 16, 2013)

If it ain't on Netflex, I haven't seen it. Last time I went to movies was to see On the Road Again with Willie Nelson.


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 16, 2013)

The last time I went to the movies I took my kids to see Disney's "The Jungle Book" If there were any good movies made this year I'll probably see them on tv in a few years.


----------



## Further Time (Dec 16, 2013)

Ok, spoilers, you know who you are. I really haven't seen The Titanic yet, so please refrain from ruining the ending, such as how the voyage went?, was it a big boat?, do lovers get to live happily ever after? what was the weather like?...


----------



## Katybug (Dec 16, 2013)

Further Time said:


> Ok, spoilers, you know who you are. I really haven't seen The Titanic yet, so please refrain from ruining the ending, such as how the voyage went?, was it a big boat?, do lovers get to live happily ever after? what was the weather like?...



I'm dying to tell you the ending, but we'll discuss it after you've seen it.  LOL   And don't rush into it, it's only been out 7-8 years...(wink!)


----------



## Katybug (Dec 16, 2013)

Without question, CAPTAIN PHILLIPS, with Tom Hanks.  I had to look away at times, but it's not even comparable to 12 YEARS A SLAVE where I've read over and over it's extremely painful to watch.  I want to see it so badly, know it's going to get all kinds of awards, but I can't deal with the torture.  

Plan to see asap AMERICAN HUSTLE with Christian Bale (excellent actor & put on 50 lbs for the role,) Jennifer Lawrence and Bradley Cooper.  I will see that one at the theater...definitely will be nominated they say, and all top notch actors.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 16, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _Godammit Phil  i haven't seen that one yet_



Arrgh - sorry! 

Well, to make up for my boo-boo - in _Gone With The Wind_, Atlanta burns and Rhett doesn't give a damn.



			
				Further Time said:
			
		

> Ok, spoilers, you know who you are. I really haven't seen The Titanic  yet, so please refrain from ruining the ending, such as how the voyage  went?, was it a big boat?, do lovers get to live happily ever after?  what was the weather like?...



I had a bad copy of the film - it was reversed - so I can tell you that people miraculously came to life in the ocean, jumped into a ship that was standing on its bow, then the ship straightened out and bumped into an iceberg, then the band continued playing as the ship steamed in reverse all the way to England.


----------



## Further Time (Dec 16, 2013)

Actually, I thought I'd wait till the sequel, then watch them together. 
Titanic II, Return to ParadIce


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 16, 2013)

Further Time said:


> Actually, I thought I'd wait till the sequel, then watch them together.
> Titanic II, Return to ParadIce




Hey! Further time.
Where did you come from? Did I miss you in the introductions?

Yeah, Titanic II might be good.


----------



## Further Time (Dec 16, 2013)

Heyo, rkunsaw, yeah, you musta missed my grand entrance back in August. I woulda posted more, but I've been a little off my rocker since then. And I moved...
My only computer is my S III droid, which is extremely limited here for some reason.


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 16, 2013)

Further Time said:


> Heyo, rkunsaw, yeah, you musta missed my grand entrance back in August. I woulda posted more, but I've been a little off my rocker since then. And I moved...
> My only computer is my S III droid, which is extremely limited here for some reason.


Hi Further, I'm only on here during the day, I never go to "our home", so you can usually find me here, between jobs. LOL

Glad you are somewhat back on your rocker!  

Oh the best movie I saw all year was *Tucker and Dale vs. Evil.*


----------



## That Guy (Dec 16, 2013)

None of 'em . . .


----------



## Further Time (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi Old Hipster. 
Yes, I'm back a-rocking. Watched *Man of Steel* and while it was good, I was let down a bit after hearing that it was Super. The fighting can look like a video game.
 With a big flat screened tv, I'll watch most flicks at home anymore.


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 16, 2013)

Further Time said:


> Hi Old Hipster.
> Yes, I'm back a-rocking. Watched *Man of Steel* and while it was good, I was let down a bit after hearing that it was Super. The fighting can look like a video game.
> With a big flat screened tv, I'll watch most flicks at home anymore.


Reelin and a rockin'.

I don't like it when the effects start looking like video games.

We rarely go to the theater anymore, maybe we will make it to The Hobbit.


----------



## Katybug (Dec 16, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _Godammit Phil  i haven't seen that one yet_



Phil, what were you thinking in giving away the ending?  Bad boy!:chargrined:


----------



## Katybug (Dec 16, 2013)

Honestly heard it said that it was so good that maybe there will be a sequel to THELMA & LOUISE.....


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 16, 2013)

Katybug said:


> Phil, what were you thinking in giving away the ending?  Bad boy!:chargrined:



I can't help it - I have a mental disorder. I feel a strong urge to spoil the endings of movies. 

It's genetic - my grandfather used to give away spoilers for silent movies.


----------



## Katybug (Dec 16, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> I can't help it - I have a mental disorder. I feel a strong urge to spoil the endings of movies.
> 
> It's genetic - my grandfather used to give away spoilers for silent movies.



That explains it, we can hardly help if it's passed on.  Just PLEASE don't divulge the ending to TITANIC to one of our other members who doesn't know the ending.....promise!


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 16, 2013)

Katybug said:


> That explains it, we can hardly help if it's passed on.  Just PLEASE don't divulge the ending to TITANIC to one of our other members who doesn't know the ending.....promise!



As sure as approx. 1,500 people perished when the Titanic sank and only 710 were rescued, I won't divulge the ending. 

Too bad about Jack, though ...


----------



## Further Time (Dec 16, 2013)

awwwww...awwww...it sank???


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 16, 2013)

Further Time said:


> awwwww...awwww...it sank???



No, no ... did I say "sank"? I'm sorry.

I meant it *stank* - they were hauling sheep from the Middle East to Australia.


----------



## Katybug (Dec 17, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> No, no ... did I say "sank"? I'm sorry.
> 
> I meant it *stank* - they were hauling sheep from the Middle East to Australia.



Thank you, dear Phil.  If you only knew how much I needed to read your funny posts on this....a bright spot that created smiles at a very bad time for me family wise.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 17, 2013)

_Secret Life of Walter Mitty_
I'm looking forward to seeing this remake  coming out next week for Christmas . ... a good cast of characters.
A preview at the website:

http://www.waltermitty.com/


An aside .. 





> Ben Stiller directs the remake of the 1947 movie of the same name, in which he plays the lead, Walter Mitty. Danny Kaye played Walter Mitty in the original movie.
> The Sectret Life Of Walter Mitty is based on James Thurber's classic story of a day-dreamer who escapes his anonymous life by disappearing into a world of fantasies filled with heroism, romance and action. When his job along with that of his co-worker (Kristen Wiig) are threatened, Walter (Ben Stiller) takes action in the real world embarking on a global journey that turns into an adventure more extraordinary than anything he could have ever imagined.


----------

